# Bolt, Minis, Slide Remotes - FIRE SALE



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Tivo Bolt, 4 tuner, 2TB (Cable or OTA), Lifetime Sub
Tivo Mini Vox
Tivo Mini Gen 2
Tivo Slide Remote
Tivo Slide Remote Gen 2

I will let all of it go as a package deal for $300 net to me, shipped in CONUS with payment via Paypal.

If you only want parts of this, make a fair offer and I will likely accept. IE if you want or need it, we will likely make a deal. I want it gone


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

jcthorne said:


> Tivo Bolt, 4 tuner, 2TB (Cable or OTA), Lifetime Sub
> Tivo Mini Vox
> Tivo Mini Gen 2
> Tivo Slide Remote
> ...


PM sent


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

SOLD


----------

